# Barking Mad - any good?



## Serephin (26 April 2012)

Potentially going away at the end of May for 3 weeks - I hate leaving my animals, but this will be the first time for puppy (well she is one year old next week).  

I saw an advert for Barking Mad and like the sound of it, with dogs, going on 'holiday' to host's homes.  Seems better than a kennels.

Has anyone used them before?  I am based in Lincolnshire.

Guess I need my mind set at rest really, pup is with us all day at work and I don't know how she will adapt being left with strangers for 3 weeks - probably perfectly well, I suppose - but i am going to miss her and worry like crazy!


----------



## SplashofSoy (26 April 2012)

I think they are all individual franchisees through Barking Mad so if you can get a personal recomendation for an individual that would be ideal.  But believe barking mad also check out homes and monitor etc.  I know someone who does this through them although not in your area and dogs seem to love it.  Certainly what i would prefer if i had to leave mine.


----------



## CAYLA (26 April 2012)

One of my clients used to use them, they never complained re the care but did say they where uneasy with the bit where they did not get to see where the dog would be staying as bark busters collected the dog and took him to wherever he stayed and brought him back again, I think they had to pay £30 per night board and £20 collection and £20 drop off.


----------



## Serephin (26 April 2012)

CAYLA said:



			One of my clients used to use them, they never complained re the care but did say they where uneasy with the bit where they did not get to see where the dog would be staying as bark busters collected the dog and took him to wherever he stayed and brought him back again, I think they had to pay £30 per night board and £20 collection and £20 drop off.
		
Click to expand...

yeah, that bit makes me a bit uneasy too.  Actually, it makes me VERY uneasy.  She did say that it was because a lot of their hosts are older people and don't want lots of different people coming and vetting them all the time - which I suppose is a valid thing.

She is not charging the £30 registration fee this month (I told them it put me right off, £30 for someone to come around my house before I have even booked the dog in!) but it is £20 a day.  Not sure how much drop off/collection is, I have a feeling it might be £30.  She did say I can contact any of her clients as they are all happy to recommend the service.

It does seem like a better option to a kennels - although there is a small dog kennel near me which I want to check out too.

I hate the thought of leaving my baby though!


----------



## smiffyimp (26 April 2012)

Have a look at www.localpetpeople.com I know the lady that runs the site is she is very trusted, she usually (not always) knows the people that advertise. I used to charge £20 a night which I think is enough, £30 seems a lot and I wouldn't let my guys go anywhere that I didn't know.


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 April 2012)

I prefer kennels to be honest, by young one can be a bit wild and there are less things to chew in a kennel  I'd rather he was running with other dogs and on his normal diet than making people tear their hair out and nomming on their soft furnishings  not all dogs are happy to veg on the sofa all day.

Found one I really like with a hyooge outside exercise area and a little agility course, they are fine with feeding him raw, removing bedding (he eats it) and listen when I tell them not to give him any b.a.l.l.s  and they had a good long chat with me about what sort of company he is good/bad in - they love him to pieces, always remark on how happy and playful he is and don't freak out at his hyperactivity. If he gets mental they pull down the shutters to give him some down time  like when they know I will be arriving...

I absolutely would want to see where my dog was staying, even kennels, it can be as much as saying 'I would remove that blanket'/nice stuffed bed if I were you!!


----------



## Serephin (26 April 2012)

I have found another company called Holidays 4 Dogs - they do the same as Barking Mad, but you meet the carer, they think that is very important - as do I! So I am checking that out.

But I am leaning a bit towards kennels too - 3 weeks is a long time though.


----------



## CAYLA (26 April 2012)

I have to say as much as I home baord dogs I would always put mine in a kennel if my mam could not have them (I know that probably sound arrogant) because I  look after peoples dogs here but I just want them safe and not everyone can deal with difficult dogs, I have heard a few nightmares of people using a home baording service to be called even before the people have gotten to the air port to say (please come and collect your dog) it's whinging or pacing or barking (I mean der!) of course you have to be prepared for that

CC...Im sure floofy would be fine here with me and my lot I do use crates if doggies need them and people dont need to haul theres here cos I have them in a billion different sizes
One of my clients also said when there boxers went on a rampage in someone conservatorey (not sure why they where in there) but they damanded damage compo, I mean ffs, thats the risk you take when your board! they are bloody animals and it is a strange environment.
I have a good set up and I have never had any damage of problems. and I think I have well over 100 clients.

So I have heard of problems in home boarding but then I have with dog coming out of kennels in a mess also and severely ill, I guess you just have to find the right one.
I have to say though, I would need to see where my dogs where staying.
I have people coming and going from here all the time and again it's part and parcel of making people feel comfortable with where they are leaving their dog and give a chance for them to ask questions. I am sceptical and think maybe they are just carting the dog off to some kennel somewhere


----------



## EAST KENT (26 April 2012)

Absolutely CC..far too many  dogs escape from these well meaning "homecare" set ups,at least kennels are usually properly secure for the houdinis.


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 April 2012)

Cayla I think we have already established that you are a speyshul case 

I'd just feel very guilty about leaving him in someone's home...even with my very good friends, he destroyed cushions, chewed dog beds, ate a mat, injured their housekeeper by proxy (they bought a new mat and she slipped on it and twisted her ankle ) he digs holes in their garden, jumps in their pond and he and his 'best mate' broke in to next door's garden last time we went to visit   
Oh and then there was the lasagne-licking incident........I *think* he has settled down now....and I am not sure why we are still friends 

In seriousness though, I can see why three weeks for a young dog in a kennel might be a bit much.


----------



## CAYLA (26 April 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Cayla I think we have already established that you are a speyshul case 

I'd just feel very guilty about leaving him in someone's home...even with my very good friends, he destroyed cushions, chewed dog beds, ate a mat, injured their housekeeper by proxy (they bought a new mat and she slipped on it and twisted her ankle ) he digs holes in their garden, jumps in their pond and he and his 'best mate' broke in to next door's garden last time we went to visit   
Oh and then there was the lasagne-licking incident........I *think* he has settled down now....and I am not sure why we are still friends 

In seriousness though, I can see why three weeks for a young dog in a kennel might be a bit much.
		
Click to expand...

LMFAO....that made me laugh, I bet he drove them insaine tis all what you have to expect though

I agree I to would be worrying of the effects of a kennel on a young lone dog, esp one not used to a kennel, I guess you have to weigh it up and list your priorities of what you want from the service.
Alot of my clients just pamper there dogs ad want them in a home without ever trying a kennel but alot have had very bad experiences with the kennels and don't want to repeat it.


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 April 2012)

They *have* threatened to shoot him once or twice.....


----------



## CAYLA (26 April 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			They *have* threatened to shoot him once or twice.....
		
Click to expand...



but more


----------



## ladyearl (26 April 2012)

Barking Mad keep clients and carers separate for a few reasons. They don't want you to see the high rise flat your dog is staying in despite the fact you've said a garden is needed and with good carers they don't want you to deal direct in case they lose your business. 

I home board but only dogs that I walk regularly as I feel I already have a bond with the dog and my dog is familiar too. As I am in their house regularly I also get a feel for how they behave normally at home and will say no to any that won't fit in with my house rules.  

If you go for a home board you should expect to meet at the place your dog will be staying and meet any other pets that also live there. Ask lots of questions and ask to see insurance forms/licenses etc.  

However, I am also a fan of a good kennel and that's where Tess is when she's not with me or a member of my family! I am trying to put her in one night a month so that it's not going to be a shock if it's longer.


----------



## The Original Kao (26 April 2012)

I used to host for Barking mad and would use them myself. 
Certainly I can only speak for the franchisers in my area of course 
The main reason they don't allow customers to meet the hosts is due to the chance of us hosts poaching the business plus it would no doubt increase costs for all involved doing a load of meet and greets. 
The BM people will meet you and your dog/dogs and will get a full list of your dogs routine, how often the dog is walked, when the dogs fed, any medications etc, etc. So that the hosts get a full sheet of the dogs needs and routine and we then stick to the sheet as close as is humanly possible. Which TBH of all the dogs I've hosted the routine was stuck to religiously (1 dog was a diabetic and I was chosen to host him as I've had a diabetic dog myself previously so had no issues with twice daily injections) 
The hosts are also not in it for the money as we're paid a pittance for it. I did it as I love dogs and got to have extra dogs to enjoy for a while without the commitment of keeping them (plus having hosted 2 dogs myself outwith BM before I joined them and having the owners then never bother to come back for them!!!..... it was nice to know that wasn't going to happen again ) It's a bit like being a Granny I suppose, you can enjoy them for a while then hand them back  
Also if a dog/dogs were fine here and happy during their stay they always would come back to us to stay again, means the dogs get to come somewhere familiar. The dogs are matched up fairly well to suitable hosts. 
I'm not hosting now mainly due to being pregnant.


----------



## CAYLA (26 April 2012)

^^Like..... thanken you for explaining


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 April 2012)

Are the overheads massive, then, that the charge is £30 a day (or is it £20?) but the hosts are paid a pittance?


----------



## CAYLA (26 April 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Are the overheads massive, then, that the charge is £30 a day (or is it £20?) but the hosts are paid a pittance?
		
Click to expand...

The over heads should not be big at all considering the diesel is covered for pick up and drop off and you also pay a registration fee of usually £30 to be honest except maybe barking mad pay the insurance.
I don't know if it varies in different areas re cost put the client I now have that where using them where definately paying £30 per night plus their registration fee of £30 plus £40 drop off and pick up and  believe the hosts get about £10 in this area but I could be wrong.


----------



## The Original Kao (26 April 2012)

£5 here per dog per night so even if on pick up day and the dog is going home and  you have the dog till 2pm, you got nothing for that day  
£9 if you had 2 dogs from the same family (BM never have you host more than 1 families dogs at any one time) 
Up here they need to pay insurance and license fees for every host that goes to the council, no idea of cost. It's £20 per night per dog with a discount (can't remember how much :/) if you have more than 1 dog going away to stay with a host and I had no idea they charged a pick up and drop off fee....always thought that was included in the price seeing as you're not allowed to meet the host so how else would you get the dog there?


----------



## CAYLA (26 April 2012)

The Original Kao said:



			£5 here per dog per night so even if on pick up day and the dog is going home and  you have the dog till 2pm, you got nothing for that day  
£9 if you had 2 dogs from the same family (BM never have you host more than 1 families dogs at any one time) 
Up here they need to pay insurance and license fees for every host that goes to the council, no idea of cost. It's £20 per night per dog with a discount (can't remember how much :/) if you have more than 1 dog going away to stay with a host and I had no idea they charged a pick up and drop off fee....always thought that was included in the price seeing as you're not allowed to meet the host so how else would you get the dog there?
		
Click to expand...


Bladdy hell the hosts really where getting a bum deal


----------



## Serephin (26 April 2012)

Thanks for all the replies guys - Barking Mad has dropped down my list a bit now.  The idea of not knowing where she is going just makes me twitchy! And they are expensive - although the woman in my area is dropping the registration fee (£30!!!) for this month as it seems to be putting people off.  Certainly made me think twice!

There is a home boarder just across town from me that only take small dogs (mine is a mini schnauzer) - they take three at a time and they get lots of cuddles, walks etc. I am going to meet them tomorrow with my dog and see how it feels.  Holidays 4 Dogs are going to get back to me as well, with a suitable host, so I have a couple of options, although I am leaning towards the one in my town as it feels like the better option having spoken to them.

Blimey, this is really hard and I haven't even sorted out what I am going to do with the cats yet!  Or the horse *tears out hair*


----------



## ladyearl (26 April 2012)

the dog going to a high rise flat element of my post wasn't a lie - I know of this happening


----------



## Serephin (27 April 2012)

ladyearl said:



			the dog going to a high rise flat element of my post wasn't a lie - I know of this happening
		
Click to expand...

thats really bad - people just cannot be trusted, can they.


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (27 April 2012)

I would never use this company. I can't believe they don't let you meet the host family or see the set up. I have used pet sitters in my own home a few times. They were lovely people but the costs are so high. I think we paid £42 per day for our 3 dogs, plus a food allowance, petrol, registration fee etc. I remember the first time ingot in touch with the company, she said oh we have a couple to do your pet sit but they are elderly and the husband has a dodgy hip so it will just be the wife walking the dogs and she can't take 3 together so they will have to go out separately! I politely declined....

OP where are you based?


----------



## Serephin (27 April 2012)

FestiveBoomBoom said:



			I would never use this company. I can't believe they don't let you meet the host family or see the set up. I have used pet sitters in my own home a few times. They were lovely people but the costs are so high. I think we paid £42 per day for our 3 dogs, plus a food allowance, petrol, registration fee etc. I remember the first time ingot in touch with the company, she said oh we have a couple to do your pet sit but they are elderly and the husband has a dodgy hip so it will just be the wife walking the dogs and she can't take 3 together so they will have to go out separately! I politely declined....

OP where are you based?
		
Click to expand...

I am in south lincs.  I think I have it sorted now - we have a little company in my home town that does dog boarding in their home, that only takes small dogs, 3 at a time - went to see them this morning, they loved Alice and they seemed very nice so I think I am going to go with them.  They will walk her in all the places I usually walk her as well, so I am quite pleased.  Well, as pleased as I can be leaving her in the first place!

ETA: its going to cost £20 a day for these people. But thats it, no registration fee or travel fees!


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (27 April 2012)

That's good, glad you've got I sorted. I know it's so difficult to leave them eh! Good dog sitters are worth their weight in gold!


----------



## ladyearl (27 April 2012)

Serephin said:



			I am in south lincs.  I think I have it sorted now - we have a little company in my home town that does dog boarding in their home, that only takes small dogs, 3 at a time - went to see them this morning, they loved Alice and they seemed very nice so I think I am going to go with them.  They will walk her in all the places I usually walk her as well, so I am quite pleased.  Well, as pleased as I can be leaving her in the first place!

ETA: its going to cost £20 a day for these people. But thats it, no registration fee or travel fees!
		
Click to expand...

sounds good


----------

